# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Где я могу скачать XRumer 7.7.35 EliteИ?

## MaximusNof

Кто-нибудь знает, где я могу скачать XRumer 7.7.35 Elite? 
Только эта версия, и выше! 

P.S. Это лучшая программа для работы с форумами ;)

----------


## mehdi1998

...здесь...

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4304269

----------

